# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  الأم المثالية

## الوسادة

*


الأم و ما ادراك ما الأم 


مهمة الأمومة مهمة متعبة و يجب عليك تعلم بعض الأمور المهمة لتكوني الأم المثالية 






من أين الطاقة لتكونى أم خارقة ؟


تعتبر الأمومة من اكثر الوظائف المحبوبة فى العالم ، لكنها فى نفس الوقت وظيفة مرهقة للغاية حيث لا اجازات ولا اوقات عمل محددة .
ربما شاهدنا فى بعض الأفلام كيف تكتسب الأم قوة خارقة لتصبح قادرة على اداء كل مهمها بسهولة و يسر . الحقيقة ان القدرات الخارقة لدى كل أم بالفعل ، و ما تفعله من أجل اطفالها خير دليل على ذلك.
لكن لا بأس ببعض التنظيم للجهد و النصائح المهمة جدا فى تجديد الطاقة و عدم تبديدها فى اتجاهات متنافرة ، حيث انه نظرياً يمكن للام ان تنام 8 ساعات و تستقيظ بكامل نشاطها لتستكمل اداء مهامها بكل اخلاص و حب . لكن الواقع ان النوم لـ8 ساعات يكون فى كثير من الاحيان غير واقعى و غير قابل للتنفيذ مع بعض الامهات فى بعض الحالات . لذا دعونا نأخذ جولة سريعة فى بعض
النصائح الخاصة بتجديد النشاط و الطاقة للأمهات .


1- حافظى على زجاجة مياه فى متناولك :

الدرجات الطفيفة من الجفاف قد تؤثر على جسم الانسان حتى قبل ان يبدأ فى الشعور بالعطش ، و قد يؤدى هذا الى الصداع و الاحساس بالارهاق و الهبوط و الشعور بالألم . لذا من المفضل ان تقوم الأم بمجرد شعورها بفتور طاقتها ان تتناول زجاجة مياه قريبة منها و تشرب قدر معتدل من المياه و تنتظر قليلاً حتى تبدأ المياه فى تعويض الجفاف الطفيف الحادث فى جسدها ، و ذلك حسب نصيحة الدكتورة تامى جولد – اخصائية العلاج النفسى و مدربة الأمومة و أم 3 بنات تحت سن السادسة – .


2 – دش يجدد انتعاشك :

من أكثر العوامل البسيطة التى تساعد على فك التوتر و اعادة تنشيط الانسان و تجديد طاقته هو الحصول على حمام مياه منعش فى وسط اليوم .


3- بعض الحسم لا يضر :

كثير من الأمهات اللواتى لا يذهبن اطفالهن لحضانات يعتبرن ان ترك الطفل لعدة دقائق ذنب لا يغتفر فى حقها . لكن الواقع انه من الجيد للأم ان تحصل على 10 – 15 دقيقة من الاستراحة تضع فيها الطفل امام برنامج اطفال على التلفزيون ، او تدعه يلهو فى الحديقة دون وجودها المباشر ، و لكن تحت اشرافها للأطمئنان فقط . و هذا الحسم فى الابتعاد عن الطفل لعدة دقائق يساعد الام على العودة بعدها بتركيز افضل و نشاط اكبر لتتابع العناية بالطفل .


4 – تحركى بأستمرار :

بعض الدراسات اظهرت ان الحركة الرياضة المنتظمة اكثر تأثيراً فى تجديد النشاط من أخذ فترة من النوم . ربما يظهر تحدى طبيعى يتمثل فى قدرة الام على تفريغ وقت فى جدولها اليومى من اجل الرياضة ، لكن لا داعى لجعل هذا مانع لممارسة الرياضة على بشكل دورى يناسب ظروف الأم . من أبرز افكار ممارسة الرياضة البسيطة أخذ الطفل فى نزهة صغيرة حول المنزل ، السير ذهابا و اياباً داخل المنزل ، استغلال وقت لعب الطفل للعب معه فى شكل سباق جرى و انشطة حركية مشتركة ، و غير ذلك من مجالات ممارسة الرياضة المتاحة .


5- لا تفوتى الأفطار :

فى كل صباح ربما تنشغل الأم بتحضير افطار اطفالها قبل خروجهم للحضانة او المدرسة ، لكن ماذا عنك انت ؟ هل تحرصين على حصولك على افطار صحى مماثل أم تكتفى بكوب من القهوة ؟ الحصول على أفطار صحى و كافى و مشبع مهم جدا للأنسان بصفة عامة فى بداية يومه .


6 – حافظى على مستويات السكر فى الدم :

تبدأ بعض الامهات بعد عدة ساعات من بداية اليوم فى تناول حلوى و سكريات بشكل مكثف للحصول على الطاقة . لكن الحقيقة ان هذه الطريقة اثبتت فشلها ، حيث ينتج عنها ارتفاع مفاجئ فى مستوى سكر الدم يصاحبه اندفاع طاقة مفاجئ على المدى القصير ، لكن هذا لا يدوم طويلاً حيث يبدأ الجسم مرة اخرى فى خفض مستوى السكر و يعود الانسان ليشعر بحاجته للطاقة و احساسه بالارهاق يزيد عن ذى قبل .
الحل يكمن فى تناوى وجبات خفيفة صغيرة بشكل متكرر كل ساعتين على سبيل المثال . و يفضل ان تحتوى الوجبات على كربوهيدرات و بروتين لتساعد على الافراز البطئ و المتدرج للطاقة ليبقى تأثيرها فترة طويلة .


7 – غيرى ملابسك :

بالفعل تغيير الملابس يمكن ان يحدث تأثير كبير فى تجديد نشاط الأم و زيادة طاقتها . حيث ان ارتداء ملابس مريحة جسدياً و نفسياً قدر الامكان يمكن ان يساعد فى تحسين الحالة العالم للشخص .


8- أحصلى على كفايتك من النوم :

ربما يكون الحصول على 8 ساعات نوم يومياً هدف صعب المنال خصوصاً لأمهات الاطفال الصغار ، لكن من المهم الحرص على النوم لمدة كافية لا يجب ان تقل بأى حال عن 5 ساعات . و يجب تجنب تعويض نقص ساعات النوم بزيادة الكافيين و القهوة و السكريات بهدف تعويض الطاقة الناقصة . من الممكن ان تحاول الأم ان ذهب للنوم ساعة واحدة مبكراً عن موعدها المعتاد ، دون انشغال بمشاهدة تلفزيون او كومبيوتر ، و ان تجرب شعورها فى الصباح ، و تحاول تكرار هذه التجربة لمدة أسبوع .


9- أقضى وقت حقيقى مع طفلك :

كما ذكرنا بالاعلى ربما يكون الفواصل القصيرة التى تحصل عليها الام فى خلال اليوم مساعدة فى تجديد النشاط ، لكن لا خلاف ان قضاء وقت حقيقى مع الطفل فى اللعب دون التقيد بهدف او القلق بخصوص الوقت او المواعيد قادر على اعطاء الأم شعور رائع و تجربة طريفة مع الطفل الصغير . خاصة ان هذا يساعد على التغلب على النمط الجاف فى علاقة الرعاية بالطفل من حيث ملابسه و أكله و شربه ، و يساعد الأم على ان تنظر لجانب اخر اكثر مرح و اكثر براءة و سعادة فى تجربتها مع طفلها .

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يا سلام على هيك نصائح
شكرا الك هدول

----------


## (dodo)

نيال الاطفال يلي عندهم ام متل هيك 
حلو كتير يسلمو كتير

----------


## دموع الغصون

الأمومة مو مسألة سهله ابداً لكن للأسف الكثير يجهل او يتجاهل تطبيق الأسس السليمة لها 
موضوع جميل و أقرب إلى المثالية وبحاجة إلى تطبيق واقعي وفعلي 
مشكورة الوسادة

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الأم عالم داحل عالم .

----------

